# Sticky  OEM Parts Suppliers...



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Since it's continually brought up on all the Maxima forums I deal with, here's my list of the dealerships I have personal experience with and get discounts with. 

If any other people want to chime in on other dealers, please feel free.
This list is for *OEM PARTS ONLY*, not aftermarket parts.


Tom Peacock Nissan
Ken Sanders
281-230-4365
Located on north side of Houston, TX.
Does not ship, so you must pick up at the dealership.


SouthPoint Nissan
David Burnette
512-444-4962
Located in Austin, TX 
Will ship anywhere.


Courtesy Nissan 
www.courtesyparts.com
1800-527-1909
Dallas, TX area. (Richardson)
Will ship parts anywhere
_I no loner personally endorse Courtesy, as recently they have had a horrible history with shipping parts on time and getting complete orders.. I have had at least six customers in the last two months have to cancel plans because parts arrived several WEEKS late. Without airing dirty laundry and making it personal, I'm going to stop here- but my recommendation still stands._


www.nissanparts.cc
Forget exactly who these guys are, but I've ordered parts from them in the past and had good experiences.


Jerry Rome Nissan
www.jrnissanparts.com
413-746-2266 x231
Ken Athas, Parts Manager x231
[email protected]
(Always send a VIN# when asking about parts for your vehicle)
Will ship parts anywhere


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

For west coast people:

Mossy Nissan
866-556-6779
www.mossyperformance.com
will ship parts anywhere

Several west coast Nissan clubs have discounts setup with them ranging from 15% to 25% off standard pricing.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

I also usually have my OEM Nissan parts from www.carpartswholesale.com at 1800-515-1332 I always got a good buy from them. Nice customer service and shipping is fast.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Pinnacle Nissan
_I have usually seen fairly good online pricing for parts...it's worth checking out_

-Jeff


----------



## Jonny1225 (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if a navigation from a 04 maxima will fit in a 05 maxima that doesnt have a navigation system


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I use Zimbrick Nissan here in Madison. They are knowledgable and easy to deal with. I miss the old parts guy at Zimbrick, he knew the most being an owner of a 92 Maxima.

I will not use Kayser Nissan as the parts guy there is rude and does not like to order anything.


----------



## christinefenton (May 12, 2008)

*Rock Auto*

I use *Auto Parts Fast at RockAuto*. Great service & unbeatable price, REALLY. Aftermarket & OEM parts. I purchased a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder bumper from them online (I live in Canada) for $70. Everywhere else was $400. I suggest checking it out, they have everything & for nearly ALL vehicle models, including *NISSAN*


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Check out 1A Auto Parts.We carry a huge selection of repair parts for all vehicles.We offer free shipping on all parts,no hidden packaging fees.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

pretty good prices at: AAA Nissan Parts


----------



## rvogel (Jan 7, 2011)

it appears that AAA will ship to Canada as well.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to add my two cents to the fray here and recommend Nissan Parts Zone (Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories). They offer genuine OEM Nissan parts at about 28% off of M.S.R.P, quick shipping and exemplary customer service. I'm VERY reluctant to endorse e-tailers as there are a lot of shoddy companies out there today but I've ordered countless parts for my 350z, Maxima and my family and friend's Nissans from this site and I've had nothing but excellent shopping experiences with them.


----------



## anderson11 (Jun 30, 2011)

or the best references to compare to your car stereo system or any other, experience live music in as many different environments as possible. One of the best ways to accomplish this is to follow several artists that you really like from venue to venue (one environment to another). You'll immediately notice the difference in sound characteristics of each location and with the same artist.


----------



## tirepressure (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info, let me check all the links.


----------



## Jackie Cregger (May 15, 2019)

Hey, I have a 14' maxima and i used nissanwholesaledirect a few times, never had an issue. Alot cheaper then going to the dealership


----------

